# Hello from Australia



## handsomegenius (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm a freelance writer from Melbourne, Australia, mostly specialising in web content for local businesses. But I have a broader interest in writing than that, that's just the thing I've found that lets me put food on the table with words 

In addition to writing and reading, I'm also really into brewing beer, playing guitar, heavy metal and cats. It's nice to find this place and I look forward to getting to know a few of you a little better


----------



## Boofy (Oct 19, 2015)

Handsome genius, eh? 

We demand pictures and journal articles that corroborate that story. 

I'm Boofy. Nice to meet you, HG! ^^


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi!
Welcome to the forum!  I'm a heavy metal fan, too. What sort of bands do you like? 
You'll need to have ten posts before you can access all of the forum.  You can do this by critiquing other people's work.  
Good luck!
Hiro


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 19, 2015)

Yo.

Brisbane represent.


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 19, 2015)

A handsome genius with music and beer! Welcome!

What kind of thing do you like to write, stories, poetry? Whatever it is, you'll find lots of opportunities to let your creative writing loose around here. Have fun and I'll see you around the forums - oh, and don't forget to bring the beer.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 19, 2015)

Welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## pgbthewriter (Oct 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, I see you have also joined up to Australian Writers Forum.


----------



## handsomegenius (Oct 20, 2015)

Boofy said:


> We demand pictures and journal articles that corroborate that story.



If you search the phrase on Google, I'm the first result 

GuitarHiro, I'm not sure where to even begin answering that, I have a very wide taste in metal.. I like a lot of classic stuff like Sabbath and Maiden and Priest but I also like a lot of extreme metal as well. Plus I love 80s glam.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome handsomegenius! Join in the fun!


----------



## handsomegenius (Oct 23, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> What kind of thing do you like to write, stories, poetry?



Well most of my regular writing is for work. I write web content and marketing materials - landing pages, home page content, about pages, blogs, how-to articles, buyer's guides, sales letters and so forth. I have a broader interest in writing though. I have a latent interest in venturing into humour and comedy writing. But I'm a bit intimidated about how to actually do it. With my work writing I've been doing it long enough that I'm never really stuck for what needs to be written, the bulk of that work is actually in preparing properly and developing a proper brief - after that, most of the work is just about developing the right form of words to say what you're gonna say. Basically I'm at a point where I've had an enormous amount of practice at the mechanics of writing: crafting strong, engaging sentences and such. But I've done no work on other crucial writing muscles, like developing strong story ideas or interesting characters. Writing marketing materials is much more a craft than an art, and good work relies a lot more on observation than inspiration.


----------



## escorial (Oct 24, 2015)

View attachment 10121


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 24, 2015)

I think you're more than halfway there, handsome! Observation is the cornerstone of all good writing and inspiration is an elusive beast that serious writers learn to operate without. I really enjoy humour so I'll be interested to read anything you decide to post. We have plenty of folk around here who can give a good and informed critique on comedy so you should be able to gather all the help you need as you focus on your creative writing. 

Good luck and check out the fiction threads to get an idea of just how helpful critiques can be for helping writers to develop their skills.

Check out the writing challenges and competitions too - they are a fast track to improvement.


----------

